# Stone Burial Ground.



## jwthaparc (Jan 7, 2021)

RIP my coarse boi. You grew to thin for this world.


----------



## BillHanna (Jan 7, 2021)

F


----------



## VicWire (Jan 7, 2021)

My condolences


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 7, 2021)

Glue it to something! There's still more left


----------



## inferno (Jan 7, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> View attachment 109088
> 
> 
> RIP my coarse boi. You grew to thin for this world.



classic case of karoshi.

just glue it to another shapton. i like polyurethane but i guess almost anything will work.


----------



## jwthaparc (Jan 8, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Glue it to something! There's still more left


I suppose I can make a wooden base for it. 


inferno said:


> classic case of karoshi.
> 
> just glue it to another shapton. i like polyurethane but i guess almost anything will work.



Polyurethane?


----------



## JDC (Jan 8, 2021)

Although sad, it's impressive to see a stone being used such well.


----------



## jwthaparc (Jan 8, 2021)

JDC said:


> Although sad, it's impressive to see a stone being used such well.


Thanks I suppose I only flattened the thing maybe 2 times too. I tend not to because I don't have anything coarse enough. When you use a 140 grit diamond plate on it, basically it feels like you are sharpening on glass. It takes a while to get back to the proper coarseness. 

Because of that, with this stone I tended to just watch for where it's getting worn down, and start only using the high spots. Worked well till it broke. I was butter knifing my miyabi kaizen, because I decided to change the profile to something less curved. I was using my atoma, but it was going to slow, because its worn away the abrasives so much that the middle of it feels smooth. 

Anyway. I'm going to see about saving this stone. Like others have said, I can glue it to a base. I've only ever used one side so it will have a nice flat surface to mount on the base.


----------



## inferno (Jan 8, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> I suppose I can make a wooden base for it.
> 
> 
> Polyurethane?



1 comp pu-glue


----------



## jwthaparc (Jan 8, 2021)

inferno said:


> 1 comp pu-glue


Ah. I already have, jbweld and some kind of contact adhesive. I was planning on using the job weld 2 part epoxy once I get the base ready.


----------



## Walla (Jan 8, 2021)

My condolences during these difficult times. He was so young...

Jeff


----------



## jwthaparc (Jan 24, 2021)

Its getting worse. I dont think it really is coming threw in the pic how thin it's gotten. Not to mention the giant piece that came off when it was in my stone bag. 





Vs new.


Google Image Result for https://cdn.myonlinestore.eu/93e4e762-6be1-11e9-a722-44a8421b9960/image/cache/full/ad3ca7ae48ab32d9bd455485c150853f85498b0f.jpg?20221209102254


----------



## inferno (Jan 24, 2021)

maybe you just need to get a new one? you know what i do with coarse stones sometimes?
i simply buy 2 of the same and then glue them together. that way they last twice as long. sciencey


----------



## jwthaparc (Jan 24, 2021)

inferno said:


> maybe you just need to get a new one? you know what i do with coarse stones sometimes?
> i simply buy 2 of the same and then glue them together. that way they last twice as long. sciencey


I know I need to. It's just money is really tight right now. I'm hoping I can get a new one soon, if you can't tell it gets a lot of use.


----------



## dafox (Jan 24, 2021)

What did you use to keep it flattened?


----------



## jwthaparc (Jan 27, 2021)

dafox said:


> What did you use to keep it flattened?


I just tried my best to wear it as evenly as possible. The couple times I did flatten it, it messed with the feel of the stone.


----------



## kevin (Jan 29, 2021)

almost time for a new one


----------



## jwthaparc (Feb 1, 2021)

IDK if it comes off in the picture, but the middle is worn completely smooth. I just got a replacement "blade" for it that I stuck on the other side. So this side will be retired to only stone flattening. With the new one being used to repair work.


----------



## kevin (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## ModRQC (Feb 1, 2021)

kevin said:


> View attachment 112349



Metropolitan burial ground?


----------



## jwthaparc (Feb 1, 2021)

kevin said:


> View attachment 112349


What do we have here? The color reminds me of choseras. 

You should break them up to use as fingerstones.


----------



## kevin (Feb 1, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> Metropolitan burial ground?



There’s been more but I threw them away haha


----------



## kevin (Feb 1, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> What do we have here? The color reminds me of choseras.
> 
> You should break them up to use as fingerstones.



Naniwa Pro and a Nanohone , I have finger stones already haha


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 1, 2021)

Gorilla glue ... expandable polyurethane. Activates in the presence of moisture. I used it extensively in previous wood working projects. Has a better working time than epoxies in my experience. Sandable after setup but sticks aggressively to most everything. Gap filling. I think it would be perfect to adhere a stone to a wood block but I haven’t done it .... yet.


----------



## inferno (Feb 1, 2021)

1 comp foaming poly is the best imo. especially stone to stone.


----------



## inferno (Feb 1, 2021)

kevin said:


> View attachment 112349



are the black ones naniwa 5k's?
green ones are 400 or 1k? my 1k looked different so i guess its a few 400's you have there.


----------



## kevin (Feb 1, 2021)

inferno said:


> are the black ones naniwa 5k's?
> green ones are 400 or 1k? my 1k looked different so i guess its a few 400's you have there.



Light green are the 400s
Dark green is the 1000
Pink is 3000 
Grey is 5000 
and the one on top is the Nanohone 400


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 2, 2021)

kevin said:


> Light green are the 400s
> Dark green is the 1000
> Pink is 3000
> Grey is 5000
> and the one on top is the Nanohone 400



That explains the mystery Nanohone!

Looks like three 400 and one 1K? How much sharpening do you do? It must be a hell of a lot - particularly to munch through a 5k!!


----------



## KKL81 (Feb 2, 2021)

kevin said:


> Light green are the 400s
> ...
> and the one on top is the Nanohone 400



Can I ask which of these two stones you prefer? What are the pros and cons of each?


----------



## kevin (Feb 2, 2021)

KKL81 said:


> Can I ask which of these two stones you prefer? What are the pros and cons of each?



Both are great stones, can’t go wrong with any of them. Both are splash & go

They both cut decently fast however I find the Nanohone a little too soft for me. If you’re looking for a stone for thinning/flattening out bevels I’d get the Nanohone 200. For Kasumi I would get the Morihei 500


----------



## jwthaparc (Jul 5, 2021)

It's time for my beloved chosera 800 to become fingerstones


----------



## ModRQC (Jul 5, 2021)

I get your pain but that is how a Chosera 800 deserves to end. Exactly how.


----------



## jwthaparc (Jul 23, 2021)

RIP kitayama.


----------

